# has the new job category come out???



## tsj1 (Jul 12, 2008)

Hello
I applied aftern FEB 2008 for my skilled worker application, where does that leave me, and how will that affect my application.
I hear that it is on a first come first serve basis, is this true??

I have not received my AOR as of yet, is there anyway I can find out where
my application is at the moment.

Thanks
Tony


----------



## Getting There (Nov 19, 2008)

tsj1 said:


> Hello
> I applied aftern FEB 2008 for my skilled worker application, where does that leave me, and how will that affect my application.
> I hear that it is on a first come first serve basis, is this true??
> 
> ...


Hi Tony,

Yes, the list of in demand occupations has been published. See...
Instructions on which skilled worker applications are eligible for processing

You'll need to see where you sit on that list to see how it affects you. We understand that CIC will continue to work through all the pre end Feb 08 applications as before, but with some resources devoted to starting to process the post Feb 08 applications. One would assume these resources will work through those applications in order of receipt, rejecting any that do not tie up with the list of in demand occupations.

Best wishes,

Eamonn & Janet.


----------

